
Unity is also found infected after xcode (xcodeghost) in China - leavjenn
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&tl=en&u=http://drops.wooyun.org/papers/9024&sandbox=0&usg=ALkJrhj0nNIYZGZp-rT_zj3g0npA6hA7tw
======
leavjenn
Short translation: After xcode, unity 4.6.4 – 5.1.1 are also found infected
version by some Chinese labs, using the same means as xcodeghost.

